

Screening Job Candidates With Trello and Zapier - desmondmorris
http://dezz.me/99ab8

======
jechen
Zapier has become one of my favorites web services. I've always lamented that
IFTTT doesn't cater to the productivity/project management crowd by offering a
very limited set of channels to work with. Then Zapier came along and blew me
away.

~~~
eropple
One of my favorite bits of Zapier happens when you want to wire up services
they don't support: they actually ask you for an email address to notify you
when they do support it. And yet almost nobody else does.

More impressive (although this is, to be fair, a low bar): they do _not_ try
to stick you on a mailing list or anything like that.

~~~
mikeknoop
Out of curiosity, which service did you try to sign up to use?

~~~
eropple
I wanted to wire up Redmine and Trello, but they didn't support Redmine at the
time.

~~~
bryanh
I do believe we support Redmine now, if we're missing something specific
within Redmine, just let us know.

~~~
eropple
Hence "at the time". =) This was last year.

------
ams6110
I'd be exceedingly careful about putting any kind of HR data or workflow into
a public service like Trello.

Otherwise, nice idea, and I can already think of several uses for Zapier so
I'm going to learn more about that.

~~~
speg
Aren't Trello boards private?

~~~
bryanh
Indeed, they can be: <http://i.imgur.com/MVXeF8l.png>

------
Paul12345534
A desktop program that does something like Zapier would be useful and not
terribly hard to make. I simply would not trust an online service to hold some
credentials.

I've automated these sorts of tasks many times with Python scripts but never
made a general solution with a nice GUI.

~~~
Paul12345534
Create a nice responsive GUI to manage the scheduling and allow the community
to submit Python plug-ins to do specific tasks. API keys and credentials will
always be stored on the user's computer only.

------
_fs
How does this compare to <http://ifttt.com>?

~~~
desmondmorris
The two are similar. Zapier offers more services (including Trello), but IFTTT
seems to be free.

